
The Infinite To-do List - dwynings
http://entrepreneur.venturebeat.com/2009/09/29/the-infinite-to-do-list/
======
diN0bot
> "I’ve dedicated my life to how the web helps companies connect with
> customers, it’s something I knew I wanted to do for many years, I’m lucky I
> fell into my passion. It comes with costs however, I’m out of shape,
> stressed, I don’t sleep well, and my blood pressure is up."

> "That’s OK, though. In fact, that’s how it’s supposed to be. Start-ups are
> evolutionary creatures that don’t care one bit about your schedule or how
> many items are left on your to-do list."

that's not OK. falling into your passion is crucial for maximum work-time
efficiency. i hardly ever procrastinate, and i frequently come back from
sports or dinner and want to work again. but being stressed and out of shape?
i think that would completely demotivate me, not to mention literally sap my
energy away. i want to be my most energetic, productive, clear-thinking best.
for me that means being healthy and focused. i make my own schedule, so when i
want to pull a 16hr work day or wake up at 4am with a burning desire to solve
some problem, that's fine. but i don't feel stressed out or out of shape. i
feel great.

------
RyanMcGreal
Reminds me of this:

[http://blogs.msdn.com/oldnewthing/archive/2008/11/21/9131198...](http://blogs.msdn.com/oldnewthing/archive/2008/11/21/9131198.aspx)

~~~
reefboy
nice. funny.

